# The eschatology of Octavius Winslow



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 29, 2022)

I have only recently begun reading Octavius Winslow's writings having not read anything by him for about twenty years (and I had only previously read one of his books). From reading the RHB reprint of _The Glory of the Redeemer_, he sounded premillennial (see pp 397-98). Whereas, in the BoT reprint of _No Condemnation in Christ Jesus_, he sounds postmillennial (see pp 224-24). _The Glory of the Redeemer_ is a reprint of the 1865 edition. Whereas, _No Condemnation _is a reprint of a book first published in 1853. On the face of it, he seems to have changed from postmillennial to premillennial. Have you encountered any secondary sources that would either confirm or challenge this thesis?


----------



## iainduguid (Jan 29, 2022)

According to the brief BoT bio, he also shifted from Baptist to Anglican over approximately the same time period. That may be unconnected (there's no particular reason why a 19th century baptist should be post-mill and an Anglican pre-mill), but it suggests a man whose theology was open to change in some fairly significant ways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 29, 2022)

iainduguid said:


> According to the brief BoT bio, he also shifted from Baptist to Anglican over approximately the same time period. That may be unconnected (there's no particular reason why a 19th century baptist should be post-mill and an Anglican pre-mill), but it suggests a man whose theology was open to change in some fairly significant ways.



That conclusion seems reasonable. Not to mention the fact that there were several prominent evangelical Anglicans from that era who were noted premillennialists.


----------

